
Facebook Accelerates SQL at Extreme Scale - alex_woodie
https://www.datanami.com/2020/08/31/how-facebook-accelerates-sql-at-extreme-scale/
======
alex_woodie
Serving SQL queries on a petabyte of data is one thing, but delivering it at
Facebook’s scale is something else entirely. Earlier this year, the social
media giant implemented the Alluxio distributed file system into its massive
data architecture to speed up queries, while maintaining the separation of
compute and storage.

